# GSD Nationals...scores



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

From what a text message....

Tracking

Dan Cox 96 

Mike Dehil 97

my buddies from CA are having a hard time tracking...heard gusty winds at tracking....


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Mario Fernandez said:


> From what a text message....
> 
> Tracking
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://2009usagsdnationalchampionship.com/pages/competitors.html

This stays updated pretty good!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

if it's been windy there like it's been here, it could affect the tracking. but it's only been 8-15 mph, S/SE winds here.

the point is: can the dog track in (IMO), not SO adverse conditions?

mario: does the wind not blow in CA?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

More scores here:

http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/nationals09.aspx


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> if it's been windy there like it's been here, it could affect the tracking. but it's only been 8-15 mph, S/SE winds here.
> 
> the point is: can the dog track in (IMO), not SO adverse conditions?
> 
> mario: does the wind not blow in CA?


The wind that picked up throughout the day at tracking has been the talk. People have estimated it to be 30-35 mph.

What we don't have in CA is soybean fields. This can't be duplicated in so cal. 
soybean fields were described to me as dead vegetation over dirt concrete. They forgot to mention the three to four inch stalks in rows. 

Cool link for scores...they haven't yet posted any tracking scores at stadium. 

Mark Hamilton scored 90 in protection. 

Laura


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

laura, TBH, you're lucky to have a soybean field that's been harvested to track on this year, lol. looks like wind speed was anywhere fr 6-18 mph today according to the NWS. 

that said--if i EVER cry about tracking conditions, slap me, ok ? 'cause i'm supposed to train for that...

anyone know why Lord was pulled?


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Nws wasn't at these fields. 

All I see around here are harvested soybean fields. Practice tracking was lots of acres of harvested soybean fields. 

Wind is supposed to die down tomorrow and 70 degrees high. Expect better tracking scores. 

Laura


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I grew up around that shit. The little stalks left over are not fun for dogs to run through, or my bare feet as a kid. The wind is something I do not miss at all about back home, of course I am not from Iowa, but central Ill and it is the same exact climate.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Mike with Arci: 97-97-95=289


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Mike with ERRI, cool Czech dog. Those scores are tough to beat,I think he probably bagged this event. All he needs to do is give the dog a bone and pet him, get a cold drink, sit back and watch the rest trying to catch up to him.



Sue DiCero said:


> Mike with Arci: 97-97-95=289


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Mike with ERRI, cool Czech dog. Those scores are tough to beat,I think he probably bagged this event. All he needs to do is give the dog a bone and pet him, get a cold drink, sit back and watch the rest trying to catch up to him.



You may very well be right. (indeed!) But there is more to go!!!!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats to Chico Stanford and Hustler Dreadlocks Haterproof- scored 98 in obedience - WTG!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lacey Vessell said:


> Congrats to Chico Stanford and Hustler Dreadlocks Haterproof- scored 98 in obedience - WTG!


If you weren't there early you missed the best by far obedience show VERY impressive powerful dog. It was clear to me Chico needs a dog of this caliber to be successful he ain't no cookie trainer and the dog would look like shit if he was.
This dog thrives and shines with pressure its a NICE ****en dog.
It sure would be great if he could get a handle on the protection thats a god damn mess he was almost DQ'ed 3 times the last was healing down the field for the set up for the long bite.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure I'll get to see the video of his (Chico's) obedience performance to at least put up on his website, although I've seen them perform numerous times at club training and at various trials - Hustler performs consistently high in both obedience and tracking (missed the first articles at the Nationals thus the 92 score). It might surprise you to know that although he is not a "cookie" trainer - he does use a clicker to *teach *his dogs as well as club dogs 

****ed up thing is....he taught/trained a helper- who had no idea how to even hold a sleeve when they first met - for a couple of years and the helper left about a month before the nationals last year for greenier pastures ($$$$$$). He has not had a helper since...The problem with control began, as Chico stated, on the back transport and went down hill quick from there. Hustler is a really nice dog, still under 4 yrs old, hopefully they will be able to show what he is really capable of in the near future.

Congrats to all the competitors!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lacey Vessell said:


> I'm sure I'll get to see the video of his (Chico's) obedience performance to at least put up on his website, although I've seen them perform numerous times at club training and at various trials - Hustler performs consistently high in both obedience and tracking (missed the first articles at the Nationals thus the 92 score). It might surprise you to know that although he is not a "cookie" trainer - he does use a clicker to *teach *his dogs as well as club dogs
> 
> ****ed up thing is....he taught/trained a helper- who had no idea how to even hold a sleeve when they first met - for a couple of years and the helper left about a month before the nationals last year for greenier pastures ($$$$$$). He has not had a helper since...The problem with control began, as Chico stated, on the back transport and went down hill quick from there. Hustler is a really nice dog, still under 4 yrs old, hopefully they will be able to show what he is really capable of in the near future.
> 
> Congrats to all the competitors!


Not suprised one bit that he is using some sort of marker training. There is no way in hell the dog would show like he dose with compliance training.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> The problem with control began, as Chico stated, on the back transport and went down hill quick from there. Hustler is a really nice dog, still under 4 yrs old, hopefully they will be able to show what he is really capable of in the near future.


That dog scared me to death when I saw him at the Regionals, because it looked like he was going to explode at any moment! :mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It was beautiful to watch....nice work....it sucked that his protection went a little to the downside. I was rooting for him......

Chico was very nice to chat with....quick but friendly.


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> Mike with ERRI, cool Czech dog. Those scores are tough to beat,I think he probably bagged this event. All he needs to do is give the dog a bone and pet him, get a cold drink, sit back and watch the rest trying to catch up to him.


 just brought home a female from Erri, she is very nice.


----------

